# Christmas Eve Nightmare



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

It is with the heaviest of hearts today that I must post this and ask for prayers for my family at this time. Yesterday 12/23 at around 4:00 pm my dad was taking garbage out and took our two family companions out with him. They spotted something that interested them and they toon off (not a common occurance). The roam the 7 acres investigating any and all other animal leads. Typically Miss Hailey (13 month old Golden baby) and her fearless best buddy Angus (5 year old party cocker) would return within the hour. Rarely were they gone longer... I stopped by to visit after last minute shopping around 7 and they had not returned. My mother and father scoured the neighborhood every half an hour. I then start on the search. Around 11, we admitted defeat for the night and presumed someone had picked them up and would be calling soon. When my phone rang at 12:45 am and it was mother I thought it would be to tell me they had come back... Not the case. Miss Hailey and Angus traveled very far and were very lost and the Pennsylvania Turnpike claimed their lives last night. I cannot even begin to console my family, I'm not sure anyone or anything can. My mother is beyond devastated, as anyone would be. My father is riddled with guilt. This is the first time their house is dogless in decades. It is the most deafening silence imaginable. My only wish for Christmas this year is peace for them and that nobody has to endure this pain today or any day for that matter. RIP Hailey and Angus. God Bless you all.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry. This is so sad.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr losses.Sadly,this is an accident that could have happen to any of us.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of both of their companions. Our hearts go out to your family and they will be in our prayers. Rest in Peace dear Hailey, Rest in Peace dear Angus.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank y'all. I'm having a hard time trying to hold them together that it wasn't because they were bad owners. It wasn't intentional.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers and hugs going to your parents and you. I can't even imagine and of all days.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

So so sorry.....


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no this is just heartbreaking for you and your family  so very sorry. You must all be devastated. Sending prayers your way and hope that you can get through Christmas as best as you can.


----------



## LoveisGolden88 (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness, so so sorry to hear this horrible news.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skipperella (Jul 27, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry....  This is my worst nightmare as far as my dogs or anyone's. It's a tragedy to see dead dogs out there next to the road. This is why I am so adament about people not letting their dogs free roam, even though they have a lot of acreage.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

how heartbreaking... im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG - I am so so sorry for you and your family!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry-RIP, Hailey and Angus.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your losses under such sad circumstances, our thoughts go out to you


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your losses under such sad circumstances, our thoughts go out to you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. What a terrible thing to happen. So, so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ChoppersMom*



ChoppersMOM said:


> It is with the heaviest of hearts today that I must post this and ask for prayers for my family at this time. Yesterday 12/23 at around 4:00 pm my dad was taking garbage out and took our two family companions out with him. They spotted something that interested them and they toon off (not a common occurance). The roam the 7 acres investigating any and all other animal leads. Typically Miss Hailey (13 month old Golden baby) and her fearless best buddy Angus (5 year old party cocker) would return within the hour. Rarely were they gone longer... I stopped by to visit after last minute shopping around 7 and they had not returned. My mother and father scoured the neighborhood every half an hour. I then start on the search. Around 11, we admitted defeat for the night and presumed someone had picked them up and would be calling soon. When my phone rang at 12:45 am and it was mother I thought it would be to tell me they had come back... Not the case. Miss Hailey and Angus traveled very far and were very lost and the Pennsylvania Turnpike claimed their lives last night. I cannot even begin to console my family, I'm not sure anyone or anything can. My mother is beyond devastated, as anyone would be. My father is riddled with guilt. This is the first time their house is dogless in decades. It is the most deafening silence imaginable. My only wish for Christmas this year is peace for them and that nobody has to endure this pain today or any day for that matter. RIP Hailey and Angus. God Bless you all.


ChoppersMom: I can't tell you how sorry I am for your parents and for you. I can't imagine anything worse.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

This is very sad. So sorry for your parents and it has to be hard for you also. I remember as a young girl my dog was hit and killed by a car. It was so hard. Praying for all..


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be with you, Hailey and Angus.

Please give your parents our deepest condolences, it is just so sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Choppers Mom*

Choppers Mom

Praying for your parents and you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Blaming anybody won't bring those precious furbabies back. They just have to do better next time....
I am so so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear Angus and Hailey have passed, my heart goes out to you and your parents. 

Godspeed sweet angels


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is so horrible, I can't even imagine! Prayers going up for your family ♥


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no I can't imagine how hard that is! So sad! Tell your family to be brave and especially your dad because its not his fault. We go about our daily lives where anything tragic can happen. Let him know things happen and it is not his fault. I feel for your poor dad feeling guilty and for the rest of your family.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

So very sorry ...so heartbreaking


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This makes me so sad....I'm so sorry for your and your families loss.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all. I'm passing along all the thoughts and prayers. We've owned dogs for as long as I can remember and we've never had a one that was hit. They were always out playing in the yard with us and exploring nature. If you understood where we live... Them being out in the yard was nothing that appeared dangerous. They traveled so gosh darn far to the only big highway around. I can't even wrap my head around it. I'm only asking for prayers not at all wanting to feel like my parents were bad owners.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry for this tragic loss of two such young dogs. I can't even imagine. My thoughts, prayers and condolences are with you and your family.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I cannot even imagine how you and your parents must feel. I am so sorry . . .


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened. Bless your hearts.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So very sorry.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

This took my breath away. So sorry. Life can be so cruel. This can happen to any of us.


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Biggest Fear. Even in dreams. 

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I don't even know what to say this is so sad. I'm so sorry this has happened.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry for this terrible loss. My heart goes out to you and your parents. Sleep softly Hailey and Angus.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

oh my goodness, we are so sorry for their loss.


----------



## buzdean (Aug 28, 2012)

prayers and hugs--so sorry


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How very sad, what a terrible way to go.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

What a terrable tragedy. 2 dogs in 1 day! I am so sorry. You are in my prayers.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

sad and so sorry


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how tragic.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.
How heartbreaking. I can only imagine their grief.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. It's just so sad to loose both dogs and at this time.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my heart is breaking for you. wishing you strength


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry! Words are so inadequate to express how sad I am for your family.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I am so very sorry. This is heartbreaking. I just can't imagine. ....I will be thinking of you and your family


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh mygoodness. This is devastating. My heart goes out to your family. I have no doubt your mom and dad were awesome dog owners and this is a tragedy beyond comprehension. I am so sorry.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

They were super dog owners and any dog would have hit the jackpot to be one of theirs. My mother is inconsolable, and my father much the same. I'm falling apart myself but I'm trying so hard to be strong for them. I have Haileys brother Boomer and I almost feel guilty. I've never imagined a Christmas this way. It's like they have lost a child, I was very worried for them that they would play the blame game. Thankfully they are helping each other. Thankfully I have you all to turn to on here or I'd be lost myself. This place has helped me through my tragedy and triumph. May you all have a blessed holiday.


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss, how heartbreaking.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your parents horrible loss. So much harder this time of the year. I hope they are able to open their home to new fuzzy ones soon. I know it is hard for some but I know when I lost dogs to cancer the pitter pat of little paws did wonders for me.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry for all of you. What a devastating thing to happen. I can only imagine what your parents are going through. Will certainly include them in our prayers this Christmas.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

That is so sad. I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Sad story.....my condolences


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sad for you and your family, heartbreaking... thinking of you at this very sad time


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

A nightmare for sure. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So sorry for your family's loss--what a tragedy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Choppers Mom*

Choppers Mom

Praying for you, your Mom and Dad.


----------



## Georgiadogs (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. we just lost our baby girl after 10 years to cancer 4 days before Christmas and we are trying to find ways to cope so I can not even imagine your pain. please try and help your folks remember the good times and the love that they shared with their dogs. Also, that the dogs were happy in the life they provided and felt at home and loved there. May God bless your family in their time of sorrow.
Fred


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all so much. They are not having an easy time coping with this. I just wish I could fix it all. When we put a dog down due to illness we still second guess if it was the right decision... This comes with so much guilt.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my! How devestating! I'm so sorry!:no:


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you, it hasn't gotten much easier...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry that I am just seeing this thread. OMG. Words fail me. It is truly a nightmare situation. Losing one beloved dog is horribly painful. Losing two at once - and in such circumstances - is beyond imagining. I can't bear the thought. Your parents must be in such agony right now. I hope they can hold the thought that the dogs are not in pain and never will be again...that they would be heartbroken to be the source of so much grief and guilt. It is not what our dogs wish for us.

Peace be with your family.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words. To feel that we have failed out beloved companions is heart breaking. I only hope that they know how very much we loved them.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure they know how much they were loved; and when you let us all know what had happened, many, many prayers were said for all of you. We will never understand why such awful things happen sometimes, but certainly they are in a place where there is no more pain and suffering...only love and light. Wishing you comfort, and peace.


----------

